# Straight Brass Wire



## wslogger15 (Jul 14, 2008)

Does anyone know of a source for 36" lengths of straight brass wire in .055 and .075 diameters?


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By wslogger15 on 01/23/2009 7:19 AM
Does anyone know of a source for 36" lengths of straight brass wire in .055 and .075 diameters? 
You could try K&S Special Shapes.

http://www.specialshapes.com/brassbars.asp?product=ROUND-SOLID-BARS-Brass[/b]


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Check out local hobby stores. They carry several brands. Latter RJD


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Special Shapes is a great outfit. I order from them a lot. Never a problem

Bob


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Walther's might have what you're looking for too.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

McMaster-Carr has 3' rods. How critical are your dimensions? A lot of their stuff uses common measurements, like 1/16 and 3/32, but they have some other rods in metric sizes that might be close.

What are you trying to build?


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

WS Logger,

Try your local welding supply store they will have 3' brass rod for brazing.
Usually in standard diameters like 062, 078 etc. Maybe they could work for you.
Especially considering that they sell it for like 3 bucks a pound instead of 3 bucks a rod 
plus shipping.
Later
Rick Marty


----------



## wslogger15 (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks to all who replied. I have bought from Special Shapes before but they have discontinued the sizes I need. I am going to use the wire for truss rods, handrails and piping on scratch built and bashed 1:20.3 equipment. I think I will try my local welding supply.


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

EDM drill rod is straight, brass and in those diameters, but it is not 36 in. long. It is only about 14". 

John


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

If you have a Hobbytown near you *most* carry the K&S displays and have the 3' brass rods in them.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

I know the latest PNG kits are using welding rod for the truss rods and they work very well. I think you can get by with shorter lengths for grab irons and such. I've been using 1 mm brass rod for grabs.


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

A guy I know makes his own .055 by getting a spool of 1/16" soft brass wire and straightening it (and work-hardening it). He connects one end to a pole and the other end to the bumper of his car. He lets the car roll gently away from the post until the wire goes "twang", at which point it is (1) very straight, (2) very hard and (3) somewhat less than .0625" (closer to .055"). You can buy .0625" (16 gauge) brass wire at almost any craft supplier.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Vance: I didn't know Red Green was a friend of yours?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Red Green taught me everything I knows about duck tape... Even my wife keeps a roll in her car.


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

True story, Burl. I learned this from a Georgia modeler (and aerospace engineer) who will go unnamed. Weird, and crude, but it sure works!


----------

